# few Q's about dalmation guinea pigs



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey pretty sure i have a dalmatian sow. black head with white stripe and fairly spotty all over. do they usually have black heads?

also is it possible to get dalmatian babies out of her when bred with other pigs?

thanks =D


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dalmation and roan is caused by the same gene.

roans have the white even mixed in with the other colour, the best dalmations have a solid face, a white blaze down the middle between the eyes and a white body with even spots of colour.

if you`re going to breed from her its very important that you pick the right mate.

dalmation/roan is a lethal gene.

if you breed two dalmations together you will get what are called `eye-less whites`
they have very small or non-existant eyes, have badly formed digestive systems and sometimes their legs arnt in the right place.
sometimes so muxh so that the mother cannot give birth to them and they all die mom included.

the best thing to breed her with will be a solid coloured cavy of the same colour.

so if she`s a black and white dalmation breed her to a nice chunky black boar.
then half your babies will be black, and half will be dalmation.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

giant snail said:


> hey pretty sure i have a dalmatian sow. black head with white stripe and fairly spotty all over. do they usually have black heads?
> 
> also is it possible to get dalmatian babies out of her when bred with other pigs?
> 
> thanks =D



From what i have heard you never breed 2 Dalies together (lethal gene), so you always breed one to a self :2thumb:.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ahhhh i see! thanks for that. never knew of such a problem!!

that would make sence her sister is black and so is her brother.

bred the dalmatian sow with ginger guinea pig.... maybe ginger dalmatians :lol2: or not, would be :flrt: though.

how about breeding a dalmatian and roan would that also have the same bad problems?

thanks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have a look at hte pictures on here
Cavy Breeder Page
theres a nice dal on this page.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks, shall have a nose though. looks almost like my sow apart from she has a few less spots.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dalmation to roan will still give you problems.

black dal to a ginger pig will give you wild agouti coloured babies, hopefully some dalmation though.

cream and ginger pigs all carry the wild agouti colour, its best to keep those colours together so you dont get rat coloured babies no-one will want.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I remember when I used to keep and breed piggies I used to have some lovely dalmations, as previously stated it is a real no no to breed two roans or dals together but if oyu use a good quality self to a dal you can get some lovely babies. I actually managed to breed one lovely lilac dal in all the years I bred from a real good quality lilac self and she was wonderful but did get some really good quality black dals over the years and I still think they are oneof the prettiest of the colour schemes you can get in a guinea


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i like all spotty animals. i dont know why. i have a spotted miniature horse. Spanish ribbed newts what are spotty some spotted paddle tailed newts. dalmatian guinea pig. :lol2: all very cute!especially with spots

cool! a lilac dalmatain! been looking for some lilac pigs but wont be getting any untill next august! unless i am lucky enough to stuble accross any!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love lilac animals in general or any shade of purple and I currently have two lilac gerbils but I used to have some lovely lilac guinea pigs both dalmations and selfs and pieds. I also have a lavendar corn lol.I must admit I hvent come across any lilac guinea pigs for a few years but I am sure they are still bred by someone somewhere


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah lilac is pretty i have some lilac mice pop up in my lines sometimes. lilac and tan are lush! :flrt: never got any broken lilac in my mice. i have a lilac male gerbils. but no lilac young at the moment. but have just had 8 babies born so fingers x'ed =D

yes their is a breeder in braintree where i go once a year breeds lilacs im hoping she will have some in august :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have had a lilac merino baby born with a couple of pale gold patches on.
pretty except for the evil red eyes.

if i remember correctly ( my gerbil breeding days were a while ago ) if you breed black gerbils to argentes you get dove babies.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i have had a lilac merino baby born with a couple of pale gold patches on.
> pretty except for the evil red eyes.
> 
> if i remember correctly ( my gerbil breeding days were a while ago ) if you breed black gerbils to argentes you get dove babies.




just looked up argentes very pretty!!

bred a lilac male with grey/ silver agouti and got 2 black with white chins 1 champagne 1 brown agouti. not really dont much in the way of gerbil breeding. they where my 1st litter. had another litter born few days ago. i was amazed at how NOISY they are! had to remove them from my room as kept me awake at night with thier little squeeks but very sweet.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you want to check out the canadian white spot gene in gerbils then.

i used to get ones with white head spots, white around their necks and the whole of the body all roaned like on your dal pigs.


very :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a lovely little pied gerbil love the black and white pied markings think there are pics on my profile he is called pickle and he isa rescue so wont ever breed him but love the way the colours roan together


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

o0o @ canadian white spot i used to have two girley ones a few years back both light brown in color! got them from a breeder but never told me what they where.

i used to have a pied black and white gerbil too they are cool and more unusual to see them now. i also like the Burmese gerbils


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to have ooodles of burmese and siamese, you rarely see them now which is a shame


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

really loads of Burmese about. always in pets at home.


----------



## skinnyguineaus (Oct 31, 2011)

*Dalmatian Breeding question*



pigglywiggly said:


> dalmation to roan will still give you problems.
> 
> black dal to a ginger pig will give you wild agouti coloured babies, hopefully some dalmation though.
> 
> cream and ginger pigs all carry the wild agouti colour, its best to keep those colours together so you dont get rat coloured babies no-one will want.


 Hi,
I need some help finding the perfect match for my Dalmatian Boar Guinea Pig.
I have learned from you that solid colors are better...
He has a black face with a stripe in between the eyes and his body is white with black spots on his back.
I currently have 3 sows that I would like to breed.
1-White with red ear (red eye)
2-Self red
3-TSW
What do you suggest? I am looking for him to throw me some dal.

Thanks!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

skinnyguineaus said:


> Hi,
> I need some help finding the perfect match for my Dalmatian Boar Guinea Pig.
> I have learned from you that solid colors are better...
> He has a black face with a stripe in between the eyes and his body is white with black spots on his back.
> ...


If it were me I would try the red self as selfs are best to breed to dals due to the lethal roan/dal gene.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

you could put them to any guinea pig that isnt a roan or a dalmation. self colors are best. and as you have a black dal it would be best to get a black self sow to carry on the color as i find mixing the color created other color stray hairs on the dalmations. they can also produce roans. iv had a few very nice roan pigs from my dal sow when breeding her to a gold and white boar.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you could use any of your girls, as long as you know their parentage?

the reason i say that is, even with solid cavies, if they have a roan or dalmation parent you need to check them over very carefully for small clumps of white hairs.
because you can have a solid pig with a small clump of half a dozen white hairs on one foot, and although its a solid it is genetically a roan, just not showing much white!

i`ve had a narrow escapre once, bred two tort and whites together and got roan babies.
luckily i hadnt put her with a roan boar, or i would have got eyeless whites!


----------

